
Oxford Experts Launch New Online Tool to Help Fight Disinformation - infodocket
https://www.oii.ox.ac.uk/news/releases/oxford-experts-launch-new-online-tool-to-help-fight-disinformation/
======
chiefalchemist
Disinformation isn't only about fact, but also about trust. The idea
that"perception is reality" has been around a lot longer than tbe internet and
social media.

